# Taking on the news media



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Taking on the news media *

I'd like to accomplish two things in this article: First, note a few things about Taser tactics, and second, tell you how to take on members of the news media when they do you wrong.
You may have heard it from me or someone else, but it bears constant repeating. When you're dealing with a violent person who is in a state of "excited delirium," you need to (1) get him or her subdued quickly (as with any other violent suspect); (2) get him or her immediate medical treatment (to possibly save the person's life and save you a lawsuit); and (3) know that the Taser "drive-stun" technique is generally not going to work on such a person (unless you are using the "three-point contact" technique, a combination of a dart and the drive-stun). See Taser Training Version 14, recently published, for more detail.
Getting a violent person subdued quickly is a basic tactical principle. Most of us are going to run out of gas during a major fight in less than a minute. Learn to use that "window of opportunity," when the subject is on the ground, incapacitated by your Taser darts, to have the backup officers stabilize the subject and put on the bracelets. 
Getting immediate medical treatment in many cases will stop the "downward spiral" of potentially deadly symptoms in your subject. There are paramedic and emergency room protocols being tested (and others in development) to inject excited-delirium patients with fluids that can stop the road to sudden death.
The drive-stun is a good defensive tool to help you "break contact" when you are tied up with a violent suspect. And, in well-trained hands, it can be a good offensive tool if the subject feels pain, or if the Taser user stuns the proper nerve groups at the right time - say, to cause a subject to release "turtled up" hands. But please understand that excited-delirium subjects tend not to feel pain. So drive-stun by itself will probably not have the desired effect.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/less-lethal/articles/1667216/


----------

